# Tabellenbuch Elektrotechnik im PDF Format



## fritz09 (11 November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand ein Tabellenbuch im PDF-Format was ich haben könnte oder weiß jemand eine Seite oder sonstiges, wo man ein Tabellenbuch Elektrotechnik als PDF herunterladen oder kaufen kann?

Gruß
fritz09


----------



## JSEngineering (12 November 2021)

Moin Fritz,

für welchen Bereich?



			http://www.moeller.net/binary/schabu/SB2011-0_online_DE.pdf
		



			http://fersch.de/pdfdoc/Mathematik.pdf
		



			https://fersch.de/pdfdoc/Physik.pdf
		



			https://www.lappkabel.de/fileadmin/catalog/2010_de_pdf/T12_Belastbarkeit_Grundtabelle_Reduktionstabellen.pdf


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2021)

Oder so etwas, ist dann kein PDF sondern eine APP:
https://www.europa-lehrmittel.de/t-0/tabellenbuch_elektrotechnik_digitales_buch-6142/
Auch als 12 Monats Lizenz für weniger €:
https://www.europa-lehrmittel.de/t-0/tabellenbuch_elektrotechnik_digitales_buch-6143/
oder:
https://www.christiani.de/ausbildun...technik/tabellenbuch-elektrotechnik-plus.html


----------



## fritz09 (13 November 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Moin Fritz,
> 
> für welchen Bereich?
> 
> ...


Hallo LSEngineering,

für den Bereich Elektrotechnik.


----------



## fritz09 (13 November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

außerdem bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer kostenlosen Formelsammlung im Bereich Elektrotechnik / Antriebstechnik. Am liebsten im PDF Format.
Kann mir da vllt. einer von euch weiter helfen?


----------

